# Revell Big Boy



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone ever try powering one of these?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There are a lot of powered Big Boy in a lot of scales. Am missing the point of the question?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think he's talking specifically about the Revell model, not a generic Big Boy.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

We had an extensive conversation about this a while ago, there isn't a logical, easy or cheap way to convert it to powerized model! None of the drive is of any use to power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's kinda' what I figured after seeing it was a plastic model.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
I used one (Con-Cor release but same tooling as Revell) to make a "dummy" locomotive to use with my Union Pacific Turbine see link: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7222 . That's the best I figured I could do ...It was fun and I got it to track and follow but in retrospect I have to say to power them would be a ton of work. To get it to roll as a dummy was a bit daunting as I had to file the drivers to get the flanges deeper, I freed up the main rods and installed pins and miniature screws so they would move with the drivers , the leading and trailing wheel sets had to be reworked to pivot correctly and the tender wheels all had to be filed to get them to stay on track, be warned if you do this it will take a pretty large radius for it to follow another loco. I now have a fully Powered Big Boy so it will run along with that one as well as a double header


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't see putting all the work into one of these when you can pick up the working model.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
You know it was just one of those "things" I had/have "Big Steam" itis and the Big Boy fit the bill, also at the time I was some short of the jingle needed to scoop a Rivarossi Big Boy I had been eyeballing for the longest time. So...seeing as how the Union Pacific actually did double head the Turbines with the Big Boys , I figured "this could work" , the amount of effort wasn't a concern..this is modelling right? Its like super detailing a favorite Locomotive or doing scenery you don't have to but you want to...I was going to park the "model" Big Boy on a special siding but it does pull reasonably well so it gets lashed up on occasion with either the Turbine or my Powered Big Boy.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd love to have a Bigboy (always loved their looks) but can't pull the trigger atm. Lackus cashus majoris. The Lionel versions can hit more than 1k, a bit steep for me. Some day.........
Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've eyed the Lionel LionMaster versions so I could run them on O-31 track. I settled on the Legacy PARR T-1 4-4-4-4 as a compromise, I thought it was a cool looking locomotive.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
The T-1 Duplex was an Awesome machine!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The T-1 just has a different look than many of the "traditional" steam locomotives, that's why I liked it. I'd also like to find a Legacy cab forward that will run on O-31 track.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Southern said:


> There are a lot of powered Big Boy in a lot of scales. Am missing the point of the question?


Yes I was talking about the model that goes for $17.00 on line.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> I used one (Con-Cor release but same tooling as Revell) to make a "dummy" locomotive to use with my Union Pacific Turbine see link: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7222 . That's the best I figured I could do ...It was fun and I got it to track and follow but in retrospect I have to say to power them would be a ton of work. To get it to roll as a dummy was a bit daunting as I had to file the drivers to get the flanges deeper, I freed up the main rods and installed pins and miniature screws so they would move with the drivers , the leading and trailing wheel sets had to be reworked to pivot correctly and the tender wheels all had to be filed to get them to stay on track, be warned if you do this it will take a pretty large radius for it to follow another loco. I now have a fully Powered Big Boy so it will run along with that one as well as a double header


I am playing with the idea of powering a box car behind the model and just doing what you did to make it a roller. I had an ugly model power car that I never put on the layout and I've torn it apart, and started fitting some switcher parts that I had, it actually may work!

I have been lusting for a cab forward for quite some time so I'd rather save up for that than a BB.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Kwikster said:


> I'd love to have a Bigboy (always loved their looks) but can't pull the trigger atm. Lackus cashus majoris. The Lionel versions can hit more than 1k, a bit steep for me. Some day.........
> Carl


That was one of reasons I started this idea, I've been spending big bucks (for me) on Walther's structures and their transfer table. So to appease the wife I have been playing with this idea. The model looks fantastic for the money in my opinion.


----------

